# *UPDATE* Another Camera Store Burglary, This Time Midwest Photo Exchange is the Victim



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2017)

```
<strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>Midwest Photo Exchanged has released a few more bits of information about their burglary.</p>
<p>The perpetrators entered the building by cutting a hole in the roof and slid down a pole to gain entrance to the stock room, where they were able to carry off hundreds of lenses and cameras.</p>
<p>Below are two images of one of the assailants as well as suspects casing the store prior to the incident.</p>
<p><strong>From MPEX:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Regarding the burglary at Midwest photo, we just found footage of 4 suspects casing the building starting on 3/14 around <span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_1967845299"><span class="aQJ">1 pm</span></span>. They are in what looks like a Jeep Cherokee from the robbery and we see them surveil the entry point and we see them walk around the building and check doors around the building. They come in in 2 pairs at separate times from the same vehicle. Based on our discussions with other camera stores we do believe this to be connected to several robberies from dealers in other states.</p></blockquote>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28769 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/robbery1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/robbery1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/robbery2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/robbery2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/man-in-blue-coat-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/man-in-blue-coat-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-blue-coat-and-man-in-sweats.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-blue-coat-and-man-in-sweats-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-blue-coat.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-blue-coat-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-red-hat-and-man-in-black-hat-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-red-hat-and-man-in-black-hat-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-red-hat-and-man-in-black-hat-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-red-hat-and-man-in-black-hat-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-Red-hat-and-Man-in-black-hat.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Man-in-Red-hat-and-Man-in-black-hat-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Original Post</strong></p>
<p>Midwest Photo Exchange in Columbus, Ohio, a Canon Rumors partner, was victim of a burglary this week. This follows a burglary at <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/more-than-200000-in-lenses-stolen-from-veydra-optics/">Veydra Optics earlier this week</a>.</p>
<p>Camera stores have always been targets for thefts, but it seems there have been far more high value burglaries of retail and rental houses over the last few years.</p>
<p>From MPEX:</p>
<blockquote><p>In the late night hours of March 15<sup>th</sup> Midwest Photo in Columbus, Ohio suffered a break in to their new facility.</p>
<p>This break in appears to have been pre meditated and carried out by experienced individuals. They strategically entered the building in such a manner that they were able to go undetected long enough to steal hundreds of cameras, lenses and accessories. Police and local detectives are involved as this break in is potentially a part of a larger crime wave going throughout the Midwest at this time.</p>
<p>Missing serial numbers are being tallied as we speak and Midwest is employing web scraping software to track them in the event that they show up for sale online anywhere.</p>
<p>Midwest Photo was able to quickly recover from this very unfortunate event and was only closed for a few hours <span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_1273660738"><span class="aQJ">on Thursday</span></span> as they accounted for the missing inventory. Through strong relationships and great support from their vendors and customers Midwest Photo is conducting business as usual as of today. If anyone has any information please email <a href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_blank">[email protected]</a></p></blockquote>
<p>If the serial numbers become public, we will update this post.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mediabug (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: Another Camera Store Burglary, This Time Midwest Photo Exchange is the Victim*

While is was very brutal to these companies. I feel the best way to help stop the crime is to only buy from known businesses. If the thief has nowhere to sell the ill gotten goods they are useless. I know the company I used to work for every item that was sent into service was checked against stolen goods. They would notify the authorities when stolen goods where received. In some case the person sending in the goods were arrested. 

Mediabug


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Another Camera Store Burglary, This Time Midwest Photo Exchange is the Victim*

Just like the other burglary, the odds are very good that the stolen articles are going out of the country. It seems too well organized, and trying to sell them in the US or Canada is not going to work.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Another Camera Store Burglary, This Time Midwest Photo Exchange is the Victim*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Just like the other burglary, the odds are very good that the stolen articles are going out of the country. It seems too well organized, and trying to sell them in the US or Canada is not going to work.



I think I know where this stuff ends up, we experienced a lot of interesting proposals when we were shuttering Lens Rentals Canada and getting rid of inventory.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Another Camera Store Burglary, This Time Midwest Photo Exchange is the Victim*



Canon Rumors said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the other burglary, the odds are very good that the stolen articles are going out of the country. It seems too well organized, and trying to sell them in the US or Canada is not going to work.
> ...


Police and detectives might be interested in knowing what you know...


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Another Camera Store Burglary, This Time Midwest Photo Exchange is the Victim*

This is horrible as this is my local store.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Another Camera Store Burglary, This Time Midwest Photo Exchange is the Victim*



IglooEater said:


> Police and detectives might be interested in knowing what you know...



I did report a couple of "offers" to the RCMP.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: Another Camera Store Burglary, This Time Midwest Photo Exchange is the Victim*



Mediabug said:


> While is was very brutal to these companies. I feel the best way to help stop the crime is to only buy from known businesses. If the thief has nowhere to sell the ill gotten goods they are useless. I know the company I used to work for every item that was sent into service was checked against stolen goods. They would notify the authorities when stolen goods where received. In some case the person sending in the goods were arrested.
> 
> Mediabug



It's not fair to suggest shutting down the secondary market of camera equipment for fear of theft, any more than it's fair to shut down the secondary market for bicycles because of bike theft (which, these big heists notwithstanding, probably accounts for more value per year). I am allowed to sell my used equipment privately, and I am allowed to purchase legally-obtained equipment from others. Eliminating that would certainly be a great boon to Canon and Nikon and their retailers, but it is a legal right for you and me and everyone.

If preventing theft is the real goal, it could be accomplished by publishing lists of stolen serial numbers. Pushing for anything else makes me suspect ulterior motives.


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 22, 2017)

Now that these guys have had their images and their vehicle type made public, they're screwed. No way they'll stay hidden forever.


----------

